# Natural FET with thin lining issues



## netgirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi everyone
I wondered if anyone could help me... I'm day 12 of my first natural (hopefully) FET. If lining doesn't build up then they'll convert it to medicated. During my ICSI cycle I took viagra to help boost my lining, which appeared to work. 

Has anyone taken viagra on a natural cycle? Clinic seems to suggest that they would rather i do a full medicated cycle with viagra, and not use it as part of natural cycle. Am I being naive in thinking that viagra alone could work?

Also, a couple of friends have asked why is it necessary to down-regulate for medicated FET? And I wasn't able to answer them! I assumed that you could just take additional hormones as a 'boost'. 

I have realised that I have not done anywhere near as much homework for this FET cycle as I did for my ICSI!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've only done natural FET so have no experience of medicated FET I'm afraid.

With our 2nd FET I had scans through my natural cycle and on cd14 it showed I'd ovulated that morning, unfortunately my womb lining was a little bit under the preferred 8mm so I was prescribed Climaval (spelling ?) which is HRT (oestrogen).  This helped thicken my womb lining up and I had transfer fews days later but continued taking the Climaval all the way through 2ww.

I've no experience of taking Viagra though.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

